# New Piping



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

A buddy of mine was just in HD and found a new type of plumping that they have brought over from Europe. The pipes are rubber/plastic hoses with metal inlaid into the middle of the pipeing. The way that you would join the pipes if needed, would be to use brass fittings. My biggest question is, Is brass ok in the aquarium?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I believe so. Its food safe so it should be.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Over time brass will corrode, and if it is exposed to salt, it is worse. That is the reason brass screws are not used in boat building, for boats that will be used in salt water; bronze are used.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ya but we're talking about it being fish safe not boat safe


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

The new stuff my buddy has found is this stuff called aqua pex, you can use it instead of copper piping in houseing. you can get it in a role but the stuff is pretty ridged but flexable at the same time due to the fact its made up of rubber, nylon, aluminum. The inside is a rubber lineing, and its for drinking water so should be able to use in the aquariums. I am pretty intresting to see if it would work well for sumps and such.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

dr_sudz said:


> The new stuff my buddy has found is this stuff called aqua pex, you can use it instead of copper piping in houseing. you can get it in a role but the stuff is pretty ridged but flexable at the same time due to the fact its made up of rubber, nylon, aluminum. The inside is a rubber lineing, and its for drinking water so should be able to use in the aquariums. I am pretty intresting to see if it would work well for sumps and such.


Do you know if this is available in all HD locations? I would think so but who knows if your local is doing a test run. I am currently doing some aquarium plumbing to get a water line into my spare room for quicker refill. If anyone has any experience with this stuff and joining it to 1/4 inch plastic tube or copper please speak up.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a guy who does that kind of thing. I have done a little copper with him. BUT this stuff is pretty cool and easy to use for that kind of thing. I have found it both in Rona and in 2 of the HD that I have been in. But you have to know where to look or ask about it. It should be there. But very easy to use. I helped my friend run a line over 50' and it took 5 minutes to run all the lines and another 5 to connect. PM me if you need to.


----------

